# Suche alte PC´s, kleiner 100 MHZ



## zwerg77 (2 August 2010)

Hallo Leute, ich brauch für eine alte Maschinensteuerung (3 mal) einen normalen Standardrechner! Einzige Bedingung - damit diese Software läuft brauche ich Rechner die eine CPU Geschwindigkeit kleiner 100 MHZ haben! Weiß vieleicht jemand von Euch wo ich solche alte Stücke bekomme? DANKE


----------



## Schrat007 (2 August 2010)

Wenn das noch aktuell ist, melde dich mal nach 10:00! Kann ich vllt. helfen.


----------



## zwerg77 (2 August 2010)

Ist noch aktuell! Wo soll ich mich melden?


----------



## Schrat007 (2 August 2010)

Ich rufe Sie an - Telefonnummer?


----------



## zwerg77 (2 August 2010)

Hat sich bereits erledigt - Danke!


----------



## rostiger Nagel (2 August 2010)

Hallo Zwerg,
wäre es nicht besser gewesen das du deine Telefon Nr. per PN verschickt
hättest. Du weißt doch das Internet ist groß und schlecht. Ändere doch
bitte den Beitrag und lösche deine Nr.

gruß Helmut


----------

